# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Hoy es el cumpleaños de Jlois

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

Os aviso que hoy, uno de nuestros foreros más entrañables y activos, José Luis (Jlois) celebra su onomástica... 43 añitos...

Desde la cafetería del foro, le deseo que pase un feliz día y que no se olvide de pagar la cuenta que le vamos a dejar todos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo muy fuerte José Luis

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis :Smile: 

Espero que cumplas muchos más y nos sigas dando a conocer todas esa maravillas que tenéis por el norte.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

cumpleaños feliz
cumpleaños feliz
te deseamos todos
cumpleaños feliz!!!

 :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Felicidades j. lois 

por cierto 43 es una buena cifra :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pevema

Muchas felicidades J.Lois, buena edad para seguir correteando embalses.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas felicidades José Luis y que cumplas muchos más, muchas gracias por todos tus aportes al foro  :Wink:  y por hacerté cargo de la cuenta  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis y no te preocupes, mi cuenta es cortita  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola José Luis:
Felicidades, yo ya no me acuerdo cuando los cumplí pero sí me acuerdo que lo celebré con una copa de licor 43 que fabrican en Cartagena. Y como dato os diré que les tocó el primer premio de la lotería, no sé si del niño o Navidad, y me regalaron una participación, en total me parece que fueron 25.000 pts, de las de entonces.
Mi cuenta, como la de ben-Amar, sólo será otra copita del licor citado.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

Pues sí , que va a  ser que "sólo" cumplo 23 añitos...que los demás son agua de borrajas jejeje...que esto de felicitarme el cumple me ocurre por metérsela a otros en su momento , jejeje...pero que de todas formas, y aun sabiendo de antemano que soy el más "joven" de la panda jejeje, os agradezco vuestras palabras y sólo os puedo decir que mientras podamos echarnos estas risas y estos comentarios todo irá bien, todo querrá decir que podemos seguir compartiendo algo más que un nuevo año en nuestro calendario particular.
Quedais invitados todos a un cortadito, no hay que pasarse , que es tiempo de recesión económica, e incluso el cortado que sea bien cortado jejeje, bueno, la excepción para Perdiguera con su licorcito, que tampoco voy a ser tan quisquilloso jejeje...
Y gracias por lo de ayer a todos aquellos a quienes les incumbe , gracias por el regalo de cumple por antelación, quizás en vez de un cortado ya se pasen a palabras mayores...un café medio largo quizás, jejeje.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque con retraso muchas felicidades... Ah, y cuidate un poco más, que no aparentas 23 sino 43!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jope, no nos quedan mensajes desde la ZONA SUR DE LUGO!!!!!!!!!!!Saludos compañero...

----------


## jlois

> Aunque con retraso muchas felicidades... Ah, y cuidate un poco más, que no aparentas 23 sino 43!!!!!!!!!!!! Jope, no nos quedan mensajes desde la ZONA SUR DE LUGO!!!!!!!!!!!Saludos compañero...


Gracias, y ya me gaustaría que las apariencias engañasen , pero al final son las marcas de nuestra vida jejeje...y esos aires...y esas ventiscas...en fin, que serán 43 pero, dentro me niego en redondo a admitirlos jejeje...Saludos desde la ...zona sur de Lugo ...jejeje.

----------


## juanlo

Pues lo dicho, Jose Luis. Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones cumplas los que cumplas.
Que sigas mandando muchos años más saludos desde la zona sur de Lugo.
Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades Jlois, no todos los días cumple años uno :Wink: . Que te lo pases bien por esa zona sur de Lugo :Wink: .

Un Saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Felicidades Jose Luis, gracias por el cortadito, que bien que me ha caido  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Que cumplas muchos mas y yo los vea :Wink: 
Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Jose Luis

¡¡Muchas felicidades joven!!!! jajajaj Ademas todos jovenes de espiritu, pos todos jovenes unos mas otros menos pero todos jovenes.

Que pases un dia entrañable alrededor de los tuyos. Saludos.

----------


## tescelma

Yo no voy a ser menos en felicitarte, que así sea y saludos desde el oeste (casi Lusitania). Lo de cortado lo vamos ha dejar de momento ya que estoy intentando dejar de fumar y con el café no podría resistir un cigarro .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jlois

Bueno, empezaré por el final , gracias Tescelma, pero lo de fumar y lo del café como que últimamente no van de la mano demasiado jejeje...pero espero que la pugna que lleves para dejar ese hábito te sea lo más leve posible y que lo consigas...seguramente al final sacarás muchas más cosas en provecho que en contra...en fin, gracias a todos, no me va a llegar la nómina para invitaros a esos minicortados y los cuasicafés jejeje, pero para eso están las visa y las mastercard...que despues ya llegará el momento de preocuparse jejeje...

Sólo os voy a decir un par de cosas que se me acordaron ahora a la tarde, una de ellas es hacer propósito de enmienda y portarme como un buen chico , dejando las polémicas para quienes las saben lidiar jejeje, y la otra es intentar dejar las imágenes tentadoramente arriesgadas para otros actores jejeje, os prometo que sólo usaré cuerdas de un máximo de sesenta metros y que a ser posible siempre las tendré perfectamente empaquetadas y sin desprecintar en el maletero de mi coche...que desde el asiento se quitan tambien muy buenas instantaneas jejeje...

Bueno...ahora en serio, lo que si me gustaría este año es ir coincidiendo con la mayor parte de todos vosotros, pues he encontrado en estas páginas una suerte de personas estupendas y de las que siempre he aprendido algo y por supuesto de las que aun mucho me queda por conocer...sois geniales.






Y ahora me voy a ver el saldo bancario...supongo que estará en rojo pasión jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo José Luis  :Smile: 

Espero que desde el año pasado te haya dado tiempo a juntar algo de saldo para invitar a los amigos a unas copas jejeje...

Bueno fuera de bromas espero que hayas pasado un día estupendo en compañia de tus seres más queridos y que cumplas muchos más, muchas felicidades y un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis  :Smile: 

Cada año los tirones de orejas son más jeje, espero que no te la hayan dado demasiado de sí  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  

Espero que hayas disfrutado de un estupendo día en compañía de familiares y amigos. Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades, J.Lois.

Espero que lo hayas celebrado en compañía de tus seres queridos, y que cumplas muchos más acompañándonos al resto de los foreros en la distancia.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Un fuerte tirón de orejas y espero que todo haya salido perfecto en tu... ¿18 cumpleaños, no?? si, si eran 18!!
Un abrazo amigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañía de los tuyos, y que sigas cumpliendo muchos más y nos sigas trayendo esos grandísimos reportajes.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llego 1 hora y pico tarde, pero... 

*Felicidades!!!*

----------


## ben-amar

LLego tambien tarde, es que tambien he estado celebrando el de Ben-Amar Jr.  :Stick Out Tongue:  .  Felicidades Jose Luis.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Felicidades Jose Luis, espero que hayas tenido un buen día y que con esa edad está en la flor de la vida, solo hay que ver las fotos y los mensajes que nos pones.
Por supuesto felicidades también a Ben-Amar Jr.
Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## perdiguera

Jlois de celebración, me alegro.
Ben-amar jr de celebración, también me alegro.
Aunque llego tarde, unas 24 horas, felicidades y un abrazo a los dos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Jlois de celebración, me alegro.
> *Ben-amar jr de celebración, también me alegro.*
> Aunque llego tarde, unas 24 horas, felicidades y un abrazo a los dos.


Muchas gracias Perdiguera, soy Jaime. Ya tengo 13 años.Un abrazo
Felicidades JLois.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aunque sea con retraso muchas felicidades Jose luis y Ben-amar jr, espero de que hayan pasado un buen día con los suyos.
Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Jose Luis. Te deseo que hayas pasado un buen cumpleaños. Y espero que sigas bien.

Un saludo
Juanjo

----------


## tescelma

Vaya por Dios!, se me ha pasado la fecha. De todas formas muchas felicidades y sigue correteando esos lugares norteños que tantos recuerdos me traen. Este año me tomaré un re-cortado, lo dejar de fumar comentado el año pasado, no lo conseguí.

Como regalo te dejo un video con imágenes del oeste, muy del oeste, rayando con Portugal, que he editado recientemente.





SALUDOS

----------


## sergi1907

Aunque con retraso, muchas felicidades Jaime :Smile: 

Espero que lo hayas pasado en grande, y que tu padre se haya estirado con el regalo :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo

----------


## jlois

Gracias a todos por vuestros deseos , jejeje...cumplir años es algo que no debería causar sorpresa, más allá de ir llevando detrás de uno un cierto equipaje en el cual se meten las vivencias y los buenos recuerdos , que en sí ya forman el mejor tesoro para compartir con las personas a las que uno más aprecia. Sin duda...con  "solo" mis 22+22, me siento muy afortunado por contar con gente tan especial como la que aquí me encuentro día a día, y a los cuales es como si ya os conociera de hace otros tantos años.

Aprovecho para felicitar también, como no, a Jaime. Debes sentirte orgulloso por estar rodeado de tanta información y de tan buena calidad como la que tu padre posée y la cual nos transmite en todos y cada uno de sus mensajes.

Pues eso...jejeje, este fin de semana he estado alejado de las redes internauticas pero espero ponerme en poco tiempo al día.

----------


## REEGE

Seguro que habrás estado de "RUTILLAS" por ahí... y el foro aunque haya sentido tu ausencia... a partir de hoy lo agradecerá!!!!!! No es así????jejeje

----------


## albertillovernel

Enhorabuena Jlois! Menos mal que en el foro estamos muy bien informados sobre las onomásticas y efemérides, tenemos un servicio de recordatorios infalible!! :Cool:

----------

